# Old fork with lock??



## Racer (May 11, 2011)

I have a chance to pick up an old bike with some BMX parts. Im a BMX collector.
The guy tells me it has 1940s fork by Radio Flyer or Radial Flyer that has a locking mechanism on the bottom of the fork with a key.
Cant find any info on them or pictures or anything. I dont want to ver pay for something (I know what the BMX parts are worth) but for all I know its not from the 40s but 2004.
Anyone got any links to such a fork>???
Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (May 11, 2011)

the only locking forks i know of  on the fork are schwinn and columbia


----------



## DonChristie (May 11, 2011)

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1938_02.html

Do you have Pics of the bike your buying?


----------



## Racer (May 12, 2011)

Not yet. I am supposed to see him soon. He stopped by my work today. Im not planning to buy the frame and fork since I know nothing about it and he seems to think its worth alot. He said he turned down $800 for the complete bike a few years ago.

I just want the parts I can put on 20 or 24" bikes. It has BMX wheels and bars not sure if I will buy them since Im not into 26 inch BMX at all but may for trade bait. I wont pay more then 300 for the BMX stuff on it. Its nothing I need for any projects but all decent stuff. Assuming it isnt thrashed lol or faded anno.

He's gonna bring the parts by my job as soon as he can. 

I guess it could be Schwinn or Columbia forks and the decals are for the model

Thanks guys for taking the time to respond, you ever have any questions about BMX stuff just shoot me a PM.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 12, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> well the only locking forks i know of  on the fork are schwinn and columbia


----------



## Dope54 (May 12, 2011)

Manton & Smith had locking forks too.


----------



## DonChristie (May 12, 2011)

Dope54 said:


> Manton & Smith had locking forks too.




I believe the key hole was on the Manton & Smith frame that locked the fork as opposed to Schwinn who had a keyhole on the fork.


----------



## Racer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok saw the bike. It looks from what I could tella  Schwinn fork. Just two little bars (no spring) and the lock is bottom of steerer tube, to the side making it a 38 i guess or newer fork. Anyway to confirm year of fork? Is there a serial number on it?
Im not sure if I can make a deal on the bike, its mostly 26" stuff Im not into and the parts while all good shape would not be show quality. LOL if I was rich Id a pulled the trigger but well see if I can work a deal. Neither the frame or fork is original paint. Thanks for everyones help. If I buy it I will for sure post a picture of it.


----------



## Racer (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok finally decided to go ahead and buy the bike for the BMX parts.
Researching the serial number it is from August 1950.
But I looked thru a gazillion google searches and couldnt find all the Catalog pages to ID the model

Key features
Front fork rods, but NOT springer
Locking fork
Curved beach cruiser style not straight bar frame.
Has what looks like the original chain guard.
If paint is original its Grey.

Anyone got the 1950 pages, all of them. Waterford has like 3 pages but a couple missing. 
I want to ID it for sale or trade.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 22, 2011)

*locking fork*

I know your bike has already been determined to be a Schwinn, but I thought I would mention to the discussion that deluxe Cleveland Welding bicycles also had a locking fork as seen below.
The locking mechanism is actually outside of the steer tube and a metal latch catches on a metal plate between prominences on the fork.




Chris


----------



## nathanAGNEW (Oct 3, 2011)

Ive seen a few late 40's early 50's Columbia's with locks


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 9, 2011)

*i got a redline squareback and some other mbx parts for trade!!!!*

I got a redline sqareback and a lot of other bmx bike parts for trade! I realy like the bike you got! And to sweeten the eal I throw in some $? Please!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Took the words outta my mouth*

Actually, many bikes had locking forks, even some Silver King models could qualify? Or, were those locking FRAMES?


----------

